# minolta lens



## mysteryscribe (Aug 19, 2006)

todays question boys and girls.

Is there any other camera brand that uses the old minolta lenses md ect.  I found just one the kalimar 7000 but that sounds pretty shakey.


----------



## Don Simon (Aug 19, 2006)

I wasn't previously aware of any, any some brief Googling hasn't turned anything up. I take it you have old Minolta lenses and want to use them? If so there's plenty of those old Minoltas around, the X700s, the various XD and SRT models. As I understand there are adapters that let you use the MD lenses on other brand SLRs, but most are teleconverters as opposed to simple adapters, so with that extra glass you may not get the best out of the lens.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 20, 2006)

actually I have an xg9 body totally functional just about like new.  I bought it and a bunch of prime lenses and extenders around christmas last year.  I decided with all those lenses I should go ahead and get an extra body.  I ran across the one odd ball camera and was just wondering if there were any more.  Probably just a  brain tease.


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 20, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> todays question boys and girls.
> 
> Is there any other camera brand that uses the old minolta lenses md ect. I found just one the kalimar 7000 but that sounds pretty shakey.


 
Yeah, the Kalimars were made in former Soviet Russia, copies of the Minoltas. Poor copies, I should add.

And the MD mount is used only by Minolta, to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 20, 2006)

Yeah I had a russian slr that used the pentax screw mount once.  I was built like tank inside.  Everything outside fell off so it was soon useless.  I kinda felt like the kalimar would be like that.


----------



## nitefly (Aug 23, 2006)

I just got myself a Minolta Dynax 7000i. Nothing to do with your post sorry, but I'm just soo excited


----------

